# Betta Flare Photo Contest 2!!!



## Saphira101

*****THIS CONTEST IS NOT SPONSORED BY BETTAFISH.COM.*****
***I have permission from Sakura8 to create this contest.***

Okay, so I know that after the first Betta flare photo contest, a lot of you wanted another. So at last, here it is!! :-D

Everything will be the same, except, instead of judges, members get to vote for their favorite entry in a poll!


*Entries can be submitted until Midnight (Pacific time) on May 30, 2013.*

*The voting begins on June 3, 2013.*

*The winner(s) will be announced on June 29, 2013.*


Here are the rules:



*One entry per person.*
*The Betta must be flaring.*
*The Betta can be male or female.*


The prize will be a drawing of the winning Betta by me!


Samples:

























_Good luck, and have fun!_


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo really flares about this contest ;-)


----------



## Saphira101

Thank you for your entry, Indigo Betta!


----------



## madmonahan

I will enter as soon as my new boy starts coming out of hiding. He's still being a scaredy fish. xP


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I will enter as soon as my new boy starts coming out of hiding. He's still being a scaredy fish. xP



we want to see him be a faredy fish:lol:


----------



## Catw0man

*Rojo flaring at the camera!*

Here's my entry: my red CT, Rojo (pronounced "Ro-ho", Spanish for "red") getting ready to defend his territory against the camera....lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

Catw0man said:


> Here's my entry: my red CT, Rojo (pronounced "Ro-ho", Spanish for "red") getting ready to defend his territory against the camera....lol



if i was the camera i would get ready to run he looks ready to attack!:shock:


----------



## Mar

Ugh my other betta doesn't flare :c he's too sweet.
Shame because he's so beautiful.

This is my rescue, Perseus, flaring.
Please excuse his curled anal fins, don't think those will ever heal up, but I think those make him look unique and beautiful.


----------



## Saphira101

Thanks for your entry!


----------



## Mar

Thanks for taking the time to set up this contest!


----------



## registereduser

My new guy Jackson Galaxy!


----------



## Mashiro

Here's my boy, Maximus!


----------



## Nibblez

Tenshi just showing off constantly the moment i place the light on his cube.


----------



## Saphira101

registereduser said:


> My new guy Jackson Galaxy!



Did you name him after the AWESOME cat behaviorist guy?


----------



## Saphira101

Thank you Nibbelz, Mashiro, and registereduser for your entries!


----------



## madmonahan

I can't wait to get a good enough photo to enter!


----------



## Saphira101

I can't wait to see your entry!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Phantom Menace.


----------



## Allirane

Sena Hansler said:


> Phantom Menace.


His name is the best. What a beautiful mask!


----------



## crystalicethorn

This is Paladin, he had so many tail injuries, this is the most it ever healed and he must have just waited for the contest. Now he's sick with his tail is disappearing, so enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Sena Hansler

Allirane said:


> His name is the best. What a beautiful mask!


Lol! thanks.


----------



## belleangel33

*Photo Tank flare!*

Some of the boys having fun in the photo tank!


----------



## Catw0man

Sena Hansler said:


> Phantom Menace.


Oh, my! Amazing fish!!! And I LOVE the name!


----------



## LucidSong

Spangle flaring at my dog who was just comming over for a look.


----------



## Adnamac

So many pretty boys! I think it's time for a pretty lady...










Thera is rather upset about the 'other woman'. :lol:


----------



## madmonahan

Here are the rules:



*One entry per person.*
*The Betta must be flaring.*
*The Betta can be male or female.*

What about How many photos can be entered of the fish?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Adnamac said:


> So many pretty boys! I think it's time for a pretty lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thera is rather upset about the 'other woman'. :lol:


My personal favourite. :3


----------



## tilli94

juicy is not happy!


----------



## Wildbetta

Here is one of my ladies playing "hide and seek" in the pot. LOL


----------



## BettaSpark

"Dragon" Flaring at my Plakat "King"


----------



## rmarkham

Mr. Squiggles doing his angry face.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Aww :3


----------



## Fenghuang

Phoenix jumping in with his flashing self.


----------



## Catw0man

rmarkham said:


> Mr. Squiggles doing his angry face.


Truly epic picture! Wow!


----------



## rmarkham

Thank you  He loved the camera!


----------



## Saphira101

madmonahan said:


> Here are the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> *One entry per person.*
> *The Betta must be flaring.*
> *The Betta can be male or female.*
> 
> What about How many photos can be entered of the fish?


I'd prefer that each contestant only entered one picture, as it would make things easier in terms of voting.


----------



## rlawlis

*My betta flare entry, don't know if it's to late.*

My betta flare entry, Mr. B just loves the camera and being a photographer, I enjoy setting up lighting and sitting for hours in front of the aquarium snapping photos of him :-D

~Ree


----------



## Catw0man

rlawlis said:


> My betta flare entry, Mr. B just loves the camera and being a photographer, I enjoy setting up lighting and sitting for hours in front of the aquarium snapping photos of him :-D
> 
> ~Ree


Nice shot!


----------



## Backlash

My Avatar.... Oliver..


----------



## Mar

Backlash said:


> My Avatar.... Oliver..


Wow, that's a beautiful shot.


----------



## rlawlis

Catw0man said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you!  he's a ham!


----------



## rlawlis

LucidSong said:


> Spangle flaring at my dog who was just comming over for a look.


He looks soooo much like my Mr. B!


----------



## justmel

Monster, my daughter VT, little white mustache and all


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

This is Bahari. He passed away last wednesday night. When I first got him in November, he was feisty and flared all the time  He was quite the show off. But then he went blind a few weeks after I got him, and I never saw him flare since.

This is, and always will be, my favorite picture of him. <3


----------



## bettafishlover101

My favorite boy, He always flares and LOVES showing off! I bought him over a year ago, and he's still my favorite.


----------



## Saphira101

bettafishlover101 said:


> View attachment 123922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite boy, He always flares and LOVES showing off! I bought him over a year ago, and he's still my favorite.



Wow, the female's colors are amazing! So are the male's. Thanks for your entry.


----------



## Sena Hansler

> Looks like another leisurely walk through Petco... "Oh, look at that, a Betta. What a coincidence. Oh, he's looking at me! Wow. Looks like I have to get him. Such a pity..."


I think there is more to it but my phone shows only that... Hahahaha xD


----------



## madmonahan

Destin being grumpy. ;-)


----------



## Saphira101

Sena Hansler said:


> I think there is more to it but my phone shows only that... Hahahaha xD


What do you mean? That used to be my signature lol!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Saphira101 said:


> What do you mean? That used to be my signature lol!


If your signature is too long phones will cut it off because of the mobile format of the site... Sometimes it's hard to tell if you can see all the signatures or not. I use my phone almost all the time, lol.

The set it so that your signature will only show so much so people don't have super long annoying signatures and phones make the text bigger, therefore we might not see all of the sig... If that makes sense lol.


----------



## Saphira101

AyalaCookiejar said:


> If your signature is too long phones will cut it off because of the mobile format of the site... Sometimes it's hard to tell if you can see all the signatures or not. I use my phone almost all the time, lol.
> 
> The set it so that your signature will only show so much so people don't have super long annoying signatures and phones make the text bigger, therefore we might not see all of the sig... If that makes sense lol.


Thanks! When that text was in my signature, I had like 4 lines of text. I changed it recently so now it only has 2.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I think you changed the text so it's larger now. On my phone I think I could see it all before but now I can see both lines but the very bottom of the letters on the second line are cut off. I can still read it though


----------



## Saphira101

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I think you changed the text so it's larger now. On my phone I think I could see it all before but now I can see both lines but the very bottom of the letters on the second line are cut off. I can still read it though


Huh. :/


----------



## logisticsguy

Mr Grumpy Giant wants you all to be afraid ...very afraid!


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Love giants... They have the "I'm bigger than you" complex. Oh wait. They usually are bigger than the others.


----------



## Saphira101

Thanks logisticsguy for your entry!


----------



## Setsuna

rmarkham said:


> Mr. Squiggles doing his angry face.


Did you use a DSLR with Macro lens?


----------



## Setsuna

well heres my Wild caught Imbellis


----------



## logisticsguy

My that fish is a beauty Setsuna just gorgeous!


----------



## Kalari32




----------



## rmarkham

Setsuna said:


> Did you use a DSLR with Macro lens?


I did! I used my Nikon D5100 and my Tokina 100mm F2.8 Macro. All manual focus. Easily my favorite picture of Mr. Squiggles. He really did love the camera.


----------



## Saphira101

Kalari32 said:


>



Please enter only one photo per user.

Thanks.


----------



## Saphira101

Five days left to enter!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Lemon-Doodle!


----------



## justmel

LOVE Lemon-Doodle! I almost asked Moonshadow for him, but I got Patrick


----------



## Kiara1125

Hehe, nice! I got Lemon-Doodle [cuz he was there for so long] and Charlie. I ADORE them! How's Patrick doing?


----------



## Saphira101

Lemon-Doodle is a cutie. 

Three days left to enter!!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Here's The Gruffalo! (he's vicious!)


----------



## justmel

Kiara1125 said:


> Hehe, nice! I got Lemon-Doodle [cuz he was there for so long] and Charlie. I ADORE them! How's Patrick doing?


Patrick is great. I got him the same way. Asked if she had any that no one was adopting & got my first CT. We love him & if there's another flare contest he just may have to enter, but I've already entered my daughters this time around.


----------



## BettaLover1994

Cool lol


----------



## BettaLover1994

*Flare contest*

WHEN does this contest end because i would like to try to enter nut i cant post untill tomorrow night :|


----------



## Saphira101

BettaLover1994 said:


> WHEN does this contest end because i would like to try to enter nut i cant post untill tomorrow night :|



The contest ends at Midnight (Pacific time) on may 30.


----------



## Kiara1125

justmel said:


> Patrick is great. I got him the same way. Asked if she had any that no one was adopting & got my first CT. We love him & if there's another flare contest he just may have to enter, but I've already entered my daughters this time around.


Cool! Glad to hear he's doing great.  Patrick should definitely have a good chance in winning.


----------



## Saphira101

Whew! 27 entries so far. O.O Only about an hour to go!


----------



## Saphira101

The contest is closed!

Be patient, the poll will be available in about four days.


----------



## Saphira101

Here's the URL of the poll: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=196938


----------



## Saphira101

The winner of the contest is rmarkham!


----------

